# Riley may have a pancreatic disorder!!!



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, no. If it is EPI, what can they do for it?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I just googled it real quick and it looks very treatable. It also says it is congenital, have you contacted your breeder? Did the vet already take blood for the blood test? What kind of infection did the vet think it might be that he prescribed antibiotics?

I'm sorry for your pain, and I hope it is something treatable if not curable.

ETA: Has Riley lost weight?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am sorry to hear this and hope it is jut an infection cleared with antibiotics. If not, it does sound like it is very treatabe and that is good news in itself.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

No, Riley is definately not losing weight. In fact, he's now almost 27 pounds - a full two pounds heavier than he was 2 weeks ago. This is the one reason the vet feels the EPI may not be his problem. ALthough he did say that the weight loss doesn't usually start until between the 5-7 months and Riley is only 4 months old. The vet said that physically, Riley looks just "perfect".

Let's hope the antibiotics fix the problem and it's not EPI. If it is EPI he'll need a special diet and medications for life. SIGH.....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

One of my Tervs had this, and as someone mentioned, it was very treatable. The improvement in Crash was amazing once we started him on the supplement. 

That said, since he is gaining weight, possibly Riley does not have this. Crash was very "unthrifty" looking when he had this. He never really got the "bloom" that other grown male Tervs have, either.

I don't remember a special food but I do remember putting stuff on his food to "pre-digest" it. This was a very long time ago though, and treatments may have changed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My friend's Shiloh pup is being tested for this. She uses my Vet and she was mentioning the cost of treatment today. I asked her if there is some way to purchase meds at a lower cost and she said yes. I will ask her more about it.

She said the meds are sprinkled onto their food and they can live quite happily!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm glad that the vet is investigating all possibilities. Thankfully, even if he does have this, it sounds as if it highly treatable. We have one that requires extra special care with an autoimmune disease and they seem to endear themselves even more since they need our extra care. Good luck with Riley and keep us posted.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Good luck with Riley and getting to the bottom of his problems, its sound like you have a good vet to research all avenues.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is to wishingRiley all the best. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so glad your vet seems to know what he's doing!
Let's pray it's an infection but if not, it's treatable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that you took him to the vet. After we talked the other night, I looked more and was finding all kinds of information but didnt want to overload you so I wanted to wait till you took him in. Hopefully the antibiotics will make him feel better and it is not that pancreatic disorder. But if it is at least it is treatable. Good luck and send him kisses from me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope it's just an infection and not EPI, best wishes for Riley


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I am so glad that you took him to the vet. After we talked the other night, I looked more and was finding all kinds of information but didnt want to overload you so I wanted to wait till you took him in. Hopefully the antibiotics will make him feel better and it is not that pancreatic disorder. But if it is at least it is treatable. Good luck and send him kisses from me.



Awww, thanks. sniff, sniff. I really appreciate your support and expertise. (Plus our chat was really fun!)

I was reading my post from this morning and was thinking how angry it sounded. Sorry gang. Just some "early morning crap all over the floor" frustration coming out. I love my Riley. No worries. We'll figure it out.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey--no problem. Vent when you need to!

Hope everything comes out----errrrrr--well, you KNOW what I meant--> hope everything turns out ok! 

SJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If Riley does have this, be sure to ask your Vet about the group purchasing program for the meds. We are in CT and everything here is expensive, but the cost of 300.00 to 500.00 per month was mentioned. When I asked about programs to cut costs, my friend said there is a program available.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Kimm said:


> If Riley does have this, be sure to ask your Vet about the group purchasing program for the meds. We are in CT and everything here is expensive, but the cost of 300.00 to 500.00 per month was mentioned. When I asked about programs to cut costs, my friend said there is a program available.


My vet said if he does require the medication, it's $40 to $50 a month for roughly 100 pills. He would take three per day. That's not too bad. He also told me that we could have trouble getting pet insurance for the disorder because he has to fax them Riley's records, which would show he'd been seen for a diarrhea problem. The insurance company might say that it was pre-existing problem...

Oh well. I can handle $50 a month.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope along with you that this is just an infection... but look on the bright side, even if it is EPI, at least it is something that can be managed and not a life-threatening disorder. If you get this diagnosis confirmed make sure you tell your breeder... hopefully if he/she is responsible they will figure out if this is genetic in nature and alter their breeding program appropriately. Good luck!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

ykcamom said:


> My vet said if he does require the medication, it's $40 to $50 a month for roughly 100 pills. He would take three per day. That's not too bad. He also told me that we could have trouble getting pet insurance for the disorder because he has to fax them Riley's records, which would show he'd been seen for a diarrhea problem. The insurance company might say that it was pre-existing problem...
> 
> Oh well. I can handle $50 a month.



I haven't done the math, but this is great news. Hopefully this isn't even an issue you will need to deal with.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Update: Today is day three of antibiotics and his poops are solid!!!! Riley has also been on rice and boiled hamburger for the past couple of days as well, so who knows?

This morning he got his first little bit of kibble. 3/4 rice and hamburger, 1/4 kibble. We'll continue that for today and tomorrow and then switch to 1/2 and 1/2 Monday, etc. If all works out, he'll be on kibble with solid "waste" by this time next week.

I'm praying the antibiotics are what's doing the trick and he won't have to tested for EPI!! Stay tuned.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Riley


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping our fingers and paws crossed that he continues to keep getting solid. Sounds like the antibiotics are doing the job. Way to go Riley.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way. Hoping the antibiotics do the trick and Riley is back to 100% SOON !!!


----------

